# Your Hair - Through The Ages!



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I thought it'd be a fun idea to make a thread of everyone's hairstyles 'through the ages'. I don't think I can find any earlier ones than from my 18th on the computer.

So....

Aged 18 - August 2006 - Au Natural

 Aged 18 - March 2007 - Getting Longer!

Aged 19 - August 2007 - Dyed Red &amp; Bobbed!

Aged 19 - April 2007 - Dyed Black, Longer &amp; Layered

Aged 20 - August 2008 - Dyed Red &amp; Choppy Layers

Aged 20 - February 2009 - Long &amp; Short Madness!

Aged 20 - June 2009 - Pixied (&amp; mohawkness)

Haha, so my hair's been through some transformations hasn't it!

Post yours now!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the short red bob a lot.


----------



## MajorityRules (Jul 3, 2009)

i like the short red bob and pixie!


----------



## Lucy (Jul 3, 2009)

cute mohawk! fun thread too.

my hair hasn't changed that much, apart from when i had it black, this was when i was 14 to about 16..











i was such a goth.. feel free to laugh!

and then it was sort of growing out and weird for a few years, i was around 17-18..






then it grew all the way out, wore it big and wavy for a while






and then i had it cut short like this!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 4, 2009)

The new cut suits you so much Lucy!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2009)

lol Lucy, you look cute as a goth!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 4, 2009)

July 09






Dark and fairly short

Feb 09






Blonde streaks + side fringe

Most of 2008






Long, straight, plain

Early 2008






Bob/shortish

2007






Nothing interesting

June 2007






Posh 'Pob' - reverse bob

2006






I had a perm for a while, It didn't really turn out how I wanted at all

2005






Almost black with a blunt fringe


----------



## Lucy (Jul 4, 2009)

i like you with a fringe rosie!!! LOL.. those goth days were long ago!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 5, 2009)

June 2007 is such a cute cut for you Rosie!

Love it!!

x


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 5, 2009)

My natural hair colour, only picture I can find of it (I was about 7 haha)






Aged 14 - dyed black..oh dear.






And blue...also had black with blonde streaks but can't find pics.






I then got my first pair of extensions..they had like dipped blonde at the bottom (ew)






Last month






Now


----------



## Karren (Jul 5, 2009)

My real hair? Short then really long (hippy years) then short now thin... I could post my 20 favorite wigs! Lol

Those bangs are awesome, Rosie... Surprised you could see? And lol @ goth, Lucy! You said it was ok!



. Count me as a red bob fan!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 5, 2009)

lol, Karren - I couldn't. I kept telling the guy to go shorter but I think he was a bit of a noob and didn't want to go too short in case I hated it. I could totally not see out. It looked good though I guess!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, Karren - I couldn't. I kept telling the guy to go shorter but I think he was a bit of a noob and didn't want to go too short in case I hated it. I could totally not see out. It looked good though I guess! haha wish I that problem!I always say I want an inch less off than I ACTUALLY want because my hairdresser goes mental and takes loads off!


----------



## LaItaliana (Jul 19, 2009)

hmm, I've dabbled in a few things. Lets see...






8th Grade - 2003. hi-lights and scrunchy. not cute. lmao damn my teeth look really messed up.






9th grade - 2005. Black! eeeek! looked pretty goth. stayed away from dark colors after this... natural light brown til about.......






11th grade - 2007. ghetto ass.... hmm yep this was the time when I really dug chola makeup. and look at those brows. dont judge me! lol but no, I like my hair long &amp; dark....then I dyed it purpley red after this. I don't have any pictures on this computer tho...






Senior Year - 2008. hi-lights again. these babies stayed around for like my whole senior year. I can't believe my cheap self kept them for so long.. These days, I'm all about doing my own hair with $5 dye lol. So yeah, eventually dyed over it light brown so I didn't have to get it done anymore. Kept this til Fall of 2008, when I started college.






Sept 08.. Started wearing it wavy more and got more umm "daring" with my red choices..this was subtle.






Oct 08 - Bangs! I hadn't had then since I was little, so I wanted to try them. Only problem is, I have super bad uh "short &amp; curlys" around my hair line, so good styled bangs only stuck around til I sweated them out or something lol. and they were only perfect when my stylist did them, but I never got the hang of it &amp; have since gave up on them.






Dec 08 - Ok heres where things got drastic for me. We were going on a trip to visit M'aleigh (girl at the top) at college and decided I wanted a change. So i got it cut short like 2 days before we left then dyed it this super bright akward red that just wasn't totally me. I mean it was chill,but that was NOT a fun weekend. I didn't know how to style layers, let alone short hair! It doesn't help that when you go to another school, you get noticed &amp; put on a chopping block by all the dudes lol so i wasn't feeling myself one bit and I didn't like it.






sometime at the beginning of 09.... color-fixed that beeeeezy &amp; tried wearing my bangs straight, but they gave me a headache. thats when I said no mas!! give me my long bangs back!!!!






Summer 09. So I pretty much only wear it natural these days b/c I realized theres no point in fighting my wavy-ness, especially during the summer b/c my roots never fail to look jank. I dig it kinda messy at this point anyways. and you cant beat air drying!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 20, 2009)

sERIOUSLY mY hAir Has Always been around or maybe a bit longer than this its only straight Only difference I ever do is color from Blue Black to Brugundy n Back again lol Soooo Scared to cut it I only cut 5-7 inches when it gets longer but Im trying for it to be at my thighs






Love the fifth pic style Laitaliana So Pretty


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol that's my hair right now Monet. I want to cut it but I don't know what I want.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sERIOUSLY mY hAir Has Always been around or maybe a bit longer than this its only straight Only difference I ever do is color from Blue Black to Brugundy n Back again lol Soooo Scared to cut it I only cut 5-7 inches when it gets longer but Im trying for it to be at my thighs http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...Picture072.jpg

Love the fifth pic style Laitaliana So Pretty

*seethes with jealousy*
I had hair like that up until I was about 12...

It was so long I had to lift it up to sit down so I didn't sit ON it!


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 20, 2009)

i can't find any pictures of my natural hair ha.

this was when i was about 13 or 14. i had my hair like this until after i was 15. boringgg.

but it was beautiful. :[






then i put some pink and blonde extensions in. that lasted about 2 weeks. but they were nice.

this was probably about when i started with makeup.










then i finally got somewhat of a style to it and put layers and bangs.






then i bleached the crap out of it until it turned orange and felt like cotton candy! yesssssss!






then i decided to put racoon stripes in it... ugh.






then i tried desparately to cover those horrible things and get that orange out of it.






light brown didn't quite work.






dark brown did :]

finally got it a decent color with no stripeys. but it was totally dead and crunchy and fell out on a day to day basis.

then one side was all scraggley and nasty and the other was only a little scraggley and nasty.






so i decided to make it black again. i'm an idiot.






then i grew that out for a while and decided getting an inverse bob would be the way to go so i had no more dead hair.






then i got it cut normal and stripped and colored brown.

it looked nice. and normal.

then i got highlites.






then the day after that i decided that i wanted to go blonde.






then i got red and brown in it.






then it faded out, and i actually really liked it.






but then i decided to go red. with a big blonde chunk. it looked stupid.






so, then i decided to go redder, with blonde streaks.






then i did a few shampoo caps and it toned down a lot.






then i attempted to make it brown again but it's still red.

no pictures though. because that was just the other day.

the end.

lol.

being in cos is pretty sweet. because it only costs like 10 dollars to do my hair.

i still don't know which way i like best.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 20, 2009)

Molly, you remind me of Jennie Garth with blonde hair. You look best with the highlights or the toned-down red color.

I need to post up my hair timeline, too!

I think I was going on 16 here...





Still 16..





Going on 17 here...





Senior pictures-- 17





Graduation! 18 with a bob and lots of highlights





Hired by Sephora, thought black would make my makeup stand out... still 18





Summertime, turned 19...





Went auburn and got married! Still 19...





Preggo and turning 20!





After this picture(taken in April), I went and dyed my hair auburn again but a different shade and now it's looking pretty crappy so I will be dying it soon after birth!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 20, 2009)

these are all so interesting!

I'm getting a trim tomorrow. Not sure whether to try the straight across fringe again or not.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2009)

I had my hair long, then shorter, shorter, then long again (remember Rhona Mitra from Boston Legal ? That's my ideal look). I never had my hair colored, i'm so boring




. Let me find some pics of my teens, the only real change i've had is i tried the side part (horrible mistake) and i got rid of my bangs.

Molly, i like the reddish brown (lol) of your last pic, it looks nice.


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, Molly, you look stunning. The Cradle Of Filth shirt looks out of place though





Don't really have pics, but I always had somewhat long hair until I was 15 (with trims, it would be around 10 inches).

From like 13, shortly after a trim (I hate that my face looks kind of chunky here though)






Then my high school principal kicked me out when a student brought up how it violated the dress code, so I had to cut it short, and I've kept it short since then.

Now, the sides and back are around half an inch (can't even use the tape measure for the lower part of the neck), and the top is around 3/4 of an inch


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 20, 2009)

cof is my favorite

people seem suprised.

haa


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually listen to Cruelty And The Beast every once in a while.


----------



## tsuxx (Jul 20, 2009)

*@mollydolly:*

Wow, and I thought I had many hair stransformations. @ @ HAHAHA. NICE.

I LOVE pretty much all the hairstyle/cuts you've had.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm boring. I've had pretty much the same length hair since I was 14. The only thing I do is go dark in the winter, lighter in the summer. I do it gradually though...






Very few highlights






Few more






My usual summer color






I don't plan on dying my hair black any more...if I want to go dark I'll stick to a warm dark brown. Plus I'm not as obsessive about using self tanner regularly these days so I think the black hair might be too harsh for me.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 21, 2009)

I love your hair Tif. I think you would look great with bangs too



.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 21, 2009)

Tiffany Your so Beautiful girl .........lol Had to say that &amp; I Like the last Light hair Pic the best!

MollyDolly Girl You had so many different styles Its Freakin Awesome!! lOVVE The Raccoon stripes so cool But my FAv Was the 2nd to last Red color Love that color &amp; Just the pic in itself the last one girol you look so cute!!





Sherbert Kisses, lol GZirl you have cool hair , aww &amp; dont be jealous I wish i could do cool cuts &amp; colors , Well I mean I could but Im a Big Chicken So Scared I'll totally regret it


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 21, 2009)

haha thanks guys :]

tiff you are gorgeous

you look nice with all those colors.


----------



## ay0x (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay so I'm a newbie &amp; i hope you guys dont mind that i join in





xtiffanyx you're my new hair idol. I &lt;3 your length &amp; i love the curls/waves.


----------



## vdinev (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys, I thought it'd be a fun idea to make a thread of everyone's hairstyles 'through the ages'. I don't think I can find any earlier ones than from my 18th on the computer.
So....

Aged 18 - August 2006 - Au Natural

 Aged 18 - March 2007 - Getting Longer!

Aged 19 - August 2007 - Dyed Red &amp; Bobbed!

Aged 19 - April 2007 - Dyed Black, Longer &amp; Layered

Aged 20 - August 2008 - Dyed Red &amp; Choppy Layers

Aged 20 - February 2009 - Long &amp; Short Madness!

Aged 20 - June 2009 - Pixied (&amp; mohawkness)

Haha, so my hair's been through some transformations hasn't it!

Post yours now!!






i loooooooooved all your looks....and i LOOOVED the sheep toy on the last picture lol, i have a lot of sheep toys kinda obsessed LOL!

Originally Posted by *mollydolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can't find any pictures of my natural hair ha.
this was when i was about 13 or 14. i had my hair like this until after i was 15. boringgg.

but it was beautiful. :[

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...self/scary.jpg

then i put some pink and blonde extensions in. that lasted about 2 weeks. but they were nice.

this was probably about when i started with makeup.





http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...f/PICT0026.jpg

then i finally got somewhat of a style to it and put layers and bangs.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...f/grama003.jpg

then i bleached the crap out of it until it turned orange and felt like cotton candy! yesssssss!

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1.../airduster.jpg

then i decided to put racoon stripes in it... ugh.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...olly/zebra.jpg

then i tried desparately to cover those horrible things and get that orange out of it.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...lly/window.jpg

light brown didn't quite work.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...rainbow003.jpg

dark brown did :]

finally got it a decent color with no stripeys. but it was totally dead and crunchy and fell out on a day to day basis.

then one side was all scraggley and nasty and the other was only a little scraggley and nasty.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...super001-1.jpg

so i decided to make it black again. i'm an idiot.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...elf/ajfhjf.jpg

then i grew that out for a while and decided getting an inverse bob would be the way to go so i had no more dead hair.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...2089555769.jpg

then i got it cut normal and stripped and colored brown.

it looked nice. and normal.

then i got highlites.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...blondie023.jpg

then the day after that i decided that i wanted to go blonde.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...Picture083.jpg

then i got red and brown in it.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...picture052.jpg

then it faded out, and i actually really liked it.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...picture599.jpg

but then i decided to go red. with a big blonde chunk. it looked stupid.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1.../DSCF9772-.jpg

so, then i decided to go redder, with blonde streaks.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...vibrant093.jpg

then i did a few shampoo caps and it toned down a lot.

http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...y/nails001.jpg

then i attempted to make it brown again but it's still red.

no pictures though. because that was just the other day.

the end.

lol.

being in cos is pretty sweet. because it only costs like 10 dollars to do my hair.

i still don't know which way i like best.

i love your make ups and all of the looks...youre very beautiful!!!


----------



## Stephaniie (Oct 22, 2009)

Excuse my dumb faces in my pictures. I was younger and thought I was being cool.

My natural hair, dirty blonde, middle part, straight- 7th grade






Highlights and side-swept bangs- 8th grade






Dying my hair really blonde- summer before junior year of high school






Dying my hair brown (something I never thought I'd do)- Fall of junior year






My hair between brown and blonde- winter of junior year






Dyed my hair back to blonde and got fringey bangs- End of junior year






Back to side-swept bangs and got some extensions-september of senior year (this year)


----------

